# Little bit of encouragement for ttc 40+



## maybethisit

My midwife said today re the fact that I am 40, that the biggest group of women under her antenatal care at present is actually the over 40s, and that the oldest woman currently under her care is 47 - and this woman's was a natural conception... :flower:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

It sounds like she should know what she is doing then.

More hope for us over 40's as well. :)


----------



## TaeBoMama

Thanks for the encouragement. And congrats to you! :thumbup:


----------



## Jolinar

Good to know as I'm 40 in March and we''re starting to try for our second :)

When I was pregnant with Nic my MW told me something similar.

Congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## maybethisit

Thanks, I just felt it put it in perspective a bit - I read a lot of negative stuff about ttc over 40 on the net and it made me feel it might never happen for us, but the midwife (who has something like 28 years experience) said that it's just not like it was 30 years ago - women at 40 are more now still young women, physically, she said, with the better nutrition and exercise we tend to get (although I'm not sure I'm exactly a shining example of better nutrition or exercise, personally...) and she said in her experience it's becoming a lot more normal to have babies in your 40s. I just thought it was really encouraging - it might take us a bit longer to get there than it might have in our 20s but it's not nearly such a gloomy picture as some people make out!


----------



## BBgirl

Wow girls I love this thread. I was having a no hope day and now I feel better, thank you! I'm 41, have been TTC for 3 years and had 2 miscarriages since then. I also read in The Guardian that this year there has been a record number of births born to women over 40, 12% of all babies born are born to women over 40! It is a numbers game at our age, the odds are against us, but if you've ever been to a casino you will see it's still possible to beat the odds. I've read around 1 in 5 embryos at our age are normal. This isn't actually as bad as you might think, i.e. every 5 months we still have the potential to make a perfect embryo. It does mean though I guess that we need to make sure we get our timing perfect every month and keep positive. EPO 3000mg daily has had a really good effect on my mucus, this cycle, the first cycle I took it I had 4 days instead of 1! Babydust all round.


----------



## maybethisit

Hey x I also found preseed really helped with lack of ewcm - got pregnant second month of using it, maybe co-incidence but as I have very little ewcm these days I do wonder.


----------



## BBgirl

I'm on my second cycle of Preseed and in the 2ww...


----------



## babymojo2

I was 41 when I had my daughter:happydance: naturally and i'm hoping to have #2 in 2011 i'll be 43 :thumbup: :dust: to all!! 2011 is the year!!


----------



## maybethisit

Hey good luck bbgirl! Exciting!!


----------



## Catters

Where I am currently located, it's not uncommon to see many, MANY women under the age of 20 that are pregnant -- I always felt like the odd one out at 39 yrs old but my MW would always tell me "your stats are better than some 25 year olds I see and honestly, outside of this small town, your age is more the 'norm' for those currently pregnant." I felt this was extremely encouraging news for us ... erm... ladies of the mature demographic (I hate to use the word old.. because we are so far from that!!) that are TTC! :hugs: 

Best of luck to all of those TTC -- :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Amazing news... So the older folk do come out ahead now... lol 

Good Luck to all of us 4o and trying.. I'm super excited...

Baby dust to All.....


----------



## maybethisit

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Amazing news... So the older folk do come out ahead now... lol
> 
> Good Luck to all of us 4o and trying.. I'm super excited...
> 
> Baby dust to All.....

'older folk' :haha:

Yay! Stupid old media making us feel past it - midwife said it's a load of old tosh and loads of women are having babies in their 40s these days :happydance: :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I got one for ya, I just watched a show called 70 and pregnant, I thought I was gonna pass out... This lady takes like 20 pills a day, exercises and has 3 children of young ages, I was like WOOOWWW.... Now I don't feel so old... :lol: I'm 43 now... lol

Age is just a number... Also women over 35 are prone to have multiples too... lol I think 1 will be fine for me... :lol:


----------



## maybethisit

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I got one for ya, I just watched a show called 70 and pregnant, I thought I was gonna pass out... This lady takes like 20 pills a day, exercises and has 3 children of young ages, I was like WOOOWWW.... Now I don't feel so old... :lol: I'm 43 now... lol
> 
> Age is just a number... Also women over 35 are prone to have multiples too... lol I think 1 will be fine for me... :lol:

WOW 70 and pregnant...!!!! 

Hey I found these stats...

Most up-to-date statistics - 2009 
(calculated using the 2008-based population projections for 2009) 
In 2009 there were 706,248 live births in England and Wales. 114,288 of these were to women aged 35-39, and 26,976 births to women over 40, compared to 14,252 births in 1999. 

2006
2006 data shows that 22,512 to women gave birth aged 40-44 and 1,123 to women 45-49. This was broken down further:

40: 9,303
41: 6,191
42: 3,769
43: 2,069
44: 1,180
45: 585
46: 286
47: 129
48: 77
49: 46
50 and over: 71 

How cool is that!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow that is amazing... thanks for posting... fabulous... I just feel that being older is better for the child, being older we are more stabile in every way... Kudo's for older parents... :lol: We Rawk... ;) We cool like that... :lol:

Congratulations BTW... I'm so excited for You.... Heres to a Happy and Healthy pregnancy.... :hugs:


----------



## maybethisit

the other thing about those stats is that although there are fewer people in the 45+ category having babies, there are also fewer people in that age group actually ttc in the first place, so proportionally those actually ttc 45+ are probably succeeding a lot more often than it looks from even these figures! :dance: :dance: :dance:

I agree re being more stable - not that younger mums are less stable, but I know that in myself I am more patient and relaxed than I used to be :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yep, I agree, there are some very responsible young'ns these days, I have a girlfriend who is 25 and she is amazing with her kiddo's, huge thumbs up to them being responsible and wonderful parents.

I just wished I got pregnant younger so I can enjoy it all and have more time to see my child grow up :( I'm a lost cause, I thought I was pregnant, I had all the signs then BAM AF decided to show up 5 days early :(

Wishing you the best ... :hugs:


----------



## moonmama

Thanks for this thread- its so reassuring! :thumbup:


----------



## maybethisit

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Yep, I agree, there are some very responsible young'ns these days, I have a girlfriend who is 25 and she is amazing with her kiddo's, huge thumbs up to them being responsible and wonderful parents.
> 
> I just wished I got pregnant younger so I can enjoy it all and have more time to see my child grow up :( I'm a lost cause, I thought I was pregnant, I had all the signs then BAM AF decided to show up 5 days early :(
> 
> Wishing you the best ... :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: maybe next cycle... xxxxx


----------



## maybethisit

moonmama said:


> Thanks for this thread- its so reassuring! :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## princessjulia

thankyou ladies for encouagement iv been thinkin im bit ova hill at mo im 42 in feb n im not givin up yet


----------



## Nise

I was talking to my Aunt on the phone the other day and she was telling me about her friend who's got pg naturally at 50!!! (She wasn't trying) Apparently they had quite a laugh coz her friend told her how she was lying awake in bed with her husband waiting for their 20 year old to come home from a night out, and she said to her husband you do realise we'll be 70 when we're doing this for the next one! :rofl:


----------



## Tinarenne

Hi Ladies!! New to this site and just wanted say how nice it is to see other women over 40 TTC!! I had my first trigger shot last week and I am in the 2ww. Wanted to know if you all had any success with the trigger shot?


----------



## serendippy

This thread is a real morale booster i have to say..when u think uve got no hope u can just read this and think yay im still in with a chance xxxx


----------



## Kitty Cat

Hi all, 

Ive only just joined this site and I was reading through the 'over 40's' section and feeling rather disheartened. Then I saw this one and I felt sooooo much better. I'm newly married (5 months) and we decided in the New Year to have a baby of our own (I've two already 24 and 20). Thanks for something positive. :thumbup:


----------



## ThorsMum

This was just what I needed to read today! Thanks for sharing. We're meeting with a new accupuncturist who specializes in fertility on Monday, and it's good to feel hopeful again.


----------



## mumoffive

Guess i fit the stats at 43. Goodluck to everyone! x


----------



## heavenly

Thanks for the positivity, I was 45 yesterday, TTC our first, OH is 34. Good luck everyone! xxx


----------



## heavenly

Well i'm still here!!!

But my best friend had her daughter at the age of 42, it took her 2 years, and it was natural. So there is hope! xx


----------



## maybethisit

heavenly said:


> Well i'm still here!!!
> 
> But my best friend had her daughter at the age of 42, it took her 2 years, and it was natural. So there is hope! xx

Good luck :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## marathongirl

Hi! just dropping in from ttc over 35. This is more my speed as I'm 42. So happy to read this thread. It gives me new hope. Dh and I were married in Aug./2011 had a MMC at 12 weeks in Nov.2011. Just starting to feel like my cycle is returning to normal so hopefully we will all get our BFP soon! I would really recommend acupuncture and herbs for those of us that are over 40,it just gives our bodies that little extra boost! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Garnet

Good luck ladies


----------



## Just_married

Thank you for this thread...I'm now subscribed to it so when I feel down I will have another read and stop feeling sorry for myself lol x


----------



## marathongirl

Just_married said:


> Thank you for this thread...I'm now subscribed to it so when I feel down I will have another read and stop feeling sorry for myself lol x

Welcome! I feel the same way. This thread gives us all hope! I am currently cd11 3-4 days until o. Hopefully this is our month. Good luck:flower:


----------



## Nina12

Baby dust everyone, 

I am struggling with staying focused. Is this enxiety or obsession all I want to do is search about TTC all day-night long. So that might be addiction, lol

41 Yrs old,Just begun TTC few months ago then AF became absent right after,which is now 3 months in a row. I thought I was prego at first because that was my first try,but I was not Preg. 

Has anyone taken Dong quai? and does anyone know if it is safe to take with baby asprin?


----------



## marathongirl

Nina- I would ask a qualified TCM professional. They are the ones that prescribe the herbs and would know how they would react with other things.


----------



## Elski

I see lots and lots and lots of women 35+, some IVF but most natural. I see a good number of 40+ women too, again, mostly natural (I'm a midwife). The oldest woman I've worked with was 50 and she'd been trying 12 years and got her BFP in the end :thumbup:


----------



## marathongirl

Elski said:


> I see lots and lots and lots of women 35+, some IVF but most natural. I see a good number of 40+ women too, again, mostly natural (I'm a midwife). The oldest woman I've worked with was 50 and she'd been trying 12 years and got her BFP in the end :thumbup:

Thanks so much Elski. That does give us all hope. I really believe health has a lot to do with it and my doc says I'm the healthiest 42 y old he's ever seen! Here's to all of our BFP's:happydance:


----------



## heavenly

Absolutely!

I have just turned 46, I don't smoke or drink and my FSH is 6.4 and Clomid is working for me on my first cycle so my insides haven't given up the ghost just yet!!! :winkwink:

We can do it ladies!!


----------



## marathongirl

heavenly said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I have just turned 46, I don't smoke or drink and my FSH is 6.4 and Clomid is working for me on my first cycle so my insides haven't given up the ghost just yet!!! :winkwink:
> 
> We can do it ladies!!

Yay Heavenly!:flower: You truly are an inspiration. I just spent yesterday with a friends newborn(3 days old) I can't believe how amazing it was to hold her. I know we can do it!!:happydance:


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> I have just turned 46, I don't smoke or drink and my FSH is 6.4 and Clomid is working for me on my first cycle so my insides haven't given up the ghost just yet!!! :winkwink:
> 
> We can do it ladies!!
> 
> Yay Heavenly!:flower: You truly are an* inspiration*. I just spent yesterday with a friends newborn(3 days old) I can't believe how amazing it was to hold her. I know we can do it!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I don't think so.....:wacko:...but I try and stay positive. :winkwink:

My best mate who is 43 this year, had her little girl a year ago, it took her 2 years and I am her daughter's god mother and she is absolutely adorable. It was hard when I found out my best mate was pregnant, as I didn't feel the odd one out as we were both the same, in the same boat as it were....so it was tough, but I didn't let it show, and I love being with my god daughter, they don't live locally so I make the most of the time I do get with her. I need to get pregnant soon so they can both be best mates as well!!! :blush:


----------



## marathongirl

Heavenly- we will get preggo together. You need to believe it! Just stay positive and imagine it happening.Someone told me before I got my last BFP(miscarriage at 12 weeks) to go out and buy some baby clothes so I could start believing that it was going to happen. Well I bought the cutest little jacket from my favorite place and lo and behold I got my BFP. I know it ended with a miscarriage but it opened my mind to the possibility of it happening.


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> Heavenly- we will get preggo together. You need to believe it! Just stay positive and imagine it happening.Someone told me before I got my last BFP(miscarriage at 12 weeks) to go out and buy some baby clothes so I could start believing that it was going to happen. Well I bought the cutest little jacket from my favorite place and lo and behold I got my BFP. I know it ended with a miscarriage but it opened my mind to the possibility of it happening.

I do totally agree with you about positive thinking. I am a bit of a spiritualist really, I do believe in sending out good thoughts as much as you can, how good thoughts effect you so much more than you realise.

Here's to both of us!! :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Heavenly- we will be going through tww soon so we must be strong. Do you chart bbt? I do but I find it stressful at times. Every morning my dh asks how my temp is. Around o I just say my temp says we have to bd as much as we can!!


----------



## SabrinaKat

I had a mc at age 41 in August 2009, after being told that it would be almost impossible for me to get pregnant due to pCOS. Doctors were wrong, and my OH and I decided to try IVF and I spent a good year getting ready (losing weight, exercise, acupunture (couldn't handle the herbs, sorry), metformin for the PCOS, discovered underactive thyroid (now on medication) and ultimately, did not need IVF as fell pregnant naturally at age 43 and am only weeks away from my 'first' baby at 44. In fact, up until two weeks ago, my pregnancy has been fine (I now have some pelvic problems and swollen ankles, but baby is big and I am/was small), so please don't give up hope!

best wishes

ps. I always wonder when I post on the ttc threads, do people mind that I share my story as I am pregnant? but I did have a long road ttc....


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> Heavenly- we will be going through tww soon so we must be strong. Do you chart bbt? I do but I find it stressful at times. Every morning my dh asks how my temp is. Around o I just say my temp says we have to bd as much as we can!!

No, I never got on with charting etc...I just used the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor, I didn't want to get all consumed and fixated on it. But after TTC for 4 years, I realised that I needed to do more than just the ClearBlue, so my FS put me on Clomid and at least I know that I have ovulated this cycle!


----------



## heavenly

SabrinaKat said:


> I had a mc at age 41 in August 2009, after being told that it would be almost impossible for me to get pregnant due to pCOS. Doctors were wrong, and my OH and I decided to try IVF and I spent a good year getting ready (losing weight, exercise, acupunture (couldn't handle the herbs, sorry), metformin for the PCOS, discovered underactive thyroid (now on medication) and ultimately, did not need IVF as fell pregnant naturally at age 43 and am only weeks away from my 'first' baby at 44. In fact, up until two weeks ago, my pregnancy has been fine (I now have some pelvic problems and swollen ankles, but baby is big and I am/was small), so please don't give up hope!
> 
> best wishes
> 
> ps. I always wonder when I post on the ttc threads, do people mind that I share my story as I am pregnant? but I did have a long road ttc....

I don't mind hun, I find it inspirational when another mature lady gets pregnant, especially if it's natural!!


----------



## marathongirl

heavenly said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly- we will be going through tww soon so we must be strong. Do you chart bbt? I do but I find it stressful at times. Every morning my dh asks how my temp is. Around o I just say my temp says we have to bd as much as we can!!
> 
> No, I never got on with charting etc...I just used the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor, I didn't want to get all consumed and fixated on it. But after TTC for 4 years, I realised that I needed to do more than just the ClearBlue, so my FS put me on Clomid and at least I know that I have ovulated this cycle!Click to expand...

Yay:happydance::happydance: I hope it works for you this month. Fx'd.


----------



## minisweets

SabrinaKat said:


> I had a mc at age 41 in August 2009, after being told that it would be almost impossible for me to get pregnant due to pCOS. Doctors were wrong, and my OH and I decided to try IVF and I spent a good year getting ready (losing weight, exercise, acupunture (couldn't handle the herbs, sorry), metformin for the PCOS, discovered underactive thyroid (now on medication) and ultimately, did not need IVF as fell pregnant naturally at age 43 and am only weeks away from my 'first' baby at 44. In fact, up until two weeks ago, my pregnancy has been fine (I now have some pelvic problems and swollen ankles, but baby is big and I am/was small), so please don't give up hope!
> 
> best wishes
> 
> ps. I always wonder when I post on the ttc threads, do people mind that I share my story as I am pregnant? but I did have a long road ttc....

Sabrina-Kat, 
I loved seeing your post here! Proving discouraging doctors and general alarmists wrong is my favourite thing to hear about. Congratulations!!! It also gave me the idea of checking out other threads for more positive news. Thank you for sharing!


----------

